# Help with my recipe?



## Mahir (12/2/17)

Okay hi peeps. So I tried this new mix of mine consisting of: 

TFA Watermelon 8% 
TFA Strawberry 8% 
TFA Coconut 4% 

80/20 with 2mg nic 

The mix itself tastes awesome and I actually like it, although I feel I can better it as I feel like its missing something, perhaps another concentrate or two. I'm going for a melon-ny vibe. So any help on improving my recipe would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Silver (12/2/17)

I would add some menthol @Mahir

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/2/17)

Mahir said:


> Okay hi peeps. So I tried this new mix of mine consisting of:
> 
> TFA Watermelon 8%
> TFA Strawberry 8%
> ...


@Mahir if u going for a strictly fruit then add a percent of marshmallow for that mouthfeel and sweetness. Creams also work in thickening up juice. Be aware tfa coconut is not for everyone and some call it suntan lotion..I prefer fa coconut or inw coconut

Also tfa strawberry is not sweet but more than natural tasting strawberry and that can also lead to trouble flavor wise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (12/2/17)

I agree with @Silver on the menthol, But more specifically Id add Polar blast
Something cool with a Watermelon reminds you of a nice cool melon on a hot summers day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (12/2/17)

Silver said:


> I would add some menthol @Mahir



Yep, I made a batch with menthol and it too tasted good, but I still feel something was missing. Maybe another fruit or cream, I don't know.


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/2/17)

Mahir said:


> Yep, I made a batch with menthol and it too tasted good, but I still feel something was missing. Maybe another fruit or cream, I don't know.


Some dragon fruit +-1% wud also work

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir (12/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Mahir if u going for a strictly fruit then add a percent of marshmallow for that mouthfeel and sweetness. Creams also work in thickening up juice. Be aware tfa coconut is not for everyone and some call it suntan lotion..I prefer fa coconut or inw coconut
> 
> Also tfa strawberry is not sweet but more than natural tasting strawberry and that can also lead to trouble flavor wise



Marshmallow? That sounds interesting, I might try that. Also, which creams?


----------



## Mahir (12/2/17)

Whats your thoughts on adding lychee?


----------



## igor (12/2/17)

Try split strawberry 4.5% strawberry and 4.5% strawberry ripe.
Add maybe .75% cotton candy
If u want a menthol add .5% menthol & .5% koolada.
Would also add 2% dragonfruit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/2/17)

Mahir said:


> Whats your thoughts on adding lychee?


Any cream sweet cream, Vienna cream or even some vanilla swirl

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (12/2/17)

Add 0.5% cactus inw. For juicyness. 0.75% dragonfruit tfa. Will enhance the strawberry and watermelon. 0.75 polar blast fa, or 0.5 koolada tfa for refreshing cool taste wothout mrnthol taste

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (12/2/17)

TFA coconut should give a nice amount of mouth feel so I wouldn't add a cream. I would keep it as a summery, tropical fruit mix. A dash of Kiwi or dragon fruit should liven it up. Perhaps 1-2% TFA dragon fruit or around 4-4.5% FW Kiwi will do the trick very nicely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir (12/2/17)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Ill definitely be trying those new additions to my recipe


----------



## stevie g (12/2/17)

Mahir said:


> Okay hi peeps. So I tried this new mix of mine consisting of:
> 
> TFA Watermelon 8%
> TFA Strawberry 8%
> ...


to make it pop a bit more with what you have use EM @ 0.5% to blend it together and sweetner @.25% to boost the intensity of the watermelon and Strawberry.


----------



## Mahir (12/2/17)

Sprint said:


> to make it pop a bit more with what you have use EM @ 0.5% to blend it together and sweetner @.25% to boost the intensity of the watermelon and Strawberry.





Soutie said:


> TFA coconut should give a nice amount of mouth feel so I wouldn't add a cream. I would keep it as a summery, tropical fruit mix. A dash of Kiwi or dragon fruit should liven it up. Perhaps 1-2% TFA dragon fruit or around 4-4.5% FW Kiwi will do the trick very nicely.



I was thinking this might be the one I try first. Should I still add EM and Sweetner to it? As I do have those concentrates.


----------



## Soutie (12/2/17)

Mahir said:


> I was thinking this might be the one I try first. Should I still add EM and Sweetner to it? As I do have those concentrates.



0.25 % sweetener couldn't do any harm, it would only bolster the flavour already there if anything, same with the EM at that ratio. Give it a mix, shake and a taste, see what you think then add the EM and sweetener if you think it is needed, fruits and especially strawberry are already loaded with EM so you might not want to add too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (12/2/17)

Mahir said:


> I was thinking this might be the one I try first. Should I still add EM and Sweetner to it? As I do have those concentrates.


Yes it will only help


----------



## RichJB (12/2/17)

This is a variation on an old favourite, 6% Tiger's Blood. Although that is an old recipe now and dates back to the period when standalone flavours were tested at 20%, it's worth noting that the ratios in your juice differ from the original which had a 1:4:8 ratio of coconut:watermelon:strawberry. Yours is 1:2:2. Sometimes just changing the ratios can be that "missing" ingredient which rebalances the juice. I'm not saying it will work but it could be worth a try.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

